# neuspeed p-flo intake



## fir3start3r (Oct 25, 2010)

I just bought this intake and was wondering if anyone had any comments on it.


----------



## Lewylou78 (Jan 22, 2000)

I have one on my 2010 2.5 Golf and I love it. It looks and sounds great (especially at WOT), and it makes the car feel more responsive. I added a Beetle 2.5 engine cover as well because I didn't like looking at the holes left on the original engine cover. I paid $270 for the intake and beetle engine cover.


----------



## Golf5spd (Jul 29, 2010)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4996805-Review-Neuspeed-P-flo-2010-Golf-2.5!!

12/16 Update: I love the growl on start-up. I love hearing it when I open it up, it's almost like an MPG/Power indicator, as long as i drive it for gas mileage, which I usually do, it's silent. As soon as you give it some pedal, you can hear it, and definitely feel it!! It's the only mod i have done, and I feel that it improves the character/driveability of the 5spd setup significantly.

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## fir3start3r (Oct 25, 2010)

Thanks... I might not be able to wait for spring to install. Do you know if this could void the warranty. Someone told me to take it off if I ever needed to have service done at the dealer.


----------



## jaja123 (Jan 17, 2011)

where does the map sensor go?


----------



## KyleLaughs (Mar 23, 2010)

fir3start3r said:


> Thanks... I might not be able to wait for spring to install. Do you know if this could void the warranty. Someone told me to take it off if I ever needed to have service done at the dealer.


ive had the pflo on my car when ive gone to the dealer and nothing has been said to me about voiding warranty. second and third WOT sound AMAZING, i want to say almost ALMOST vr6-ish. and only at like 4000+ rpm in subfreezing weather do i hear a "sucking" noise that all the CAI kids love so much.


----------



## fir3start3r (Oct 25, 2010)

Just installed and I love it... sounds amazing with the exception of a slight rattle at WOT. I think rubber trim for the whole heat shield might have been a good idea.


----------



## 845ryders (Oct 31, 2010)

fir3start3r said:


> Just installed and I love it... sounds amazing with the exception of a slight rattle at WOT. I think rubber trim for the whole heat shield might have been a good idea.


did you throw any codes?check engine light?


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

I've had my P-flo on for ~50,000 miles now. Love it.


----------



## 845ryders (Oct 31, 2010)

MKVJET08 said:


> I've had my P-flo on for ~50,000 miles now. Love it.


ya i installed tonight.no cel at all i love it. i can feel the difference. i dont like how it rattles at full throttle. and i checked everything. its in right. i seen a few others saying the same thing. i just gotta figure out whats causing it. i bought a piece of Plexiglas im a cut and paint black to cover the old maf location.right now its the black duct tape trick.im a dremel the piece to size and it should look perfect when done.heres the duct tape trick lol











fir3start3r said:


> Just installed and I love it... sounds amazing with the exception of a slight rattle at WOT. I think rubber trim for the whole heat shield might have been a good idea.


your not the only 1. let me know if you figure out how to get rid of the rattle at wot. im a try tomorrow.


----------



## fir3start3r (Oct 25, 2010)

The only light I have on is a Bulb Failure... and its pissing me off because everything is good.


----------



## nightshift1983 (Sep 4, 2006)

what do I need to install the intake? I just got mine in the mail today; my cousin is going to install it tomorrow and wouldlike some advice before someone breaks it.


----------



## KyleLaughs (Mar 23, 2010)

845ryders said:


> ya i installed tonight.no cel at all i love it. i can feel the difference. i dont like how it rattles at full throttle. and i checked everything. its in right. i seen a few others saying the same thing. i just gotta figure out whats causing it. i bought a piece of Plexiglas im a cut and paint black to cover the old maf location.right now its the black duct tape trick.im a dremel the piece to size and it should look perfect when done.heres the duct tape trick lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


whered you get that grey filter? i have the ugly k&n orange/red and ive been wanting to make it white/grey. thinking a little bleach in a spray bottle.


----------



## 845ryders (Oct 31, 2010)

KyleLaughs said:


> whered you get that grey filter? i have the ugly k&n orange/red and ive been wanting to make it white/grey. thinking a little bleach in a spray bottle.


came with it from member here. it even says neuspeed on the end.


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

nightshift1983 said:


> what do I need to install the intake? I just got mine in the mail today; my cousin is going to install it tomorrow and wouldlike some advice before someone breaks it.


Flathead screwdriver
Two hands (with fingers)


----------



## 845ryders (Oct 31, 2010)

well i ended up throwing the dreaded p0171 code. running to lean. so i reset it and ordered the maf insert. at least till i chip. i have to say though its awesome.iits adictive to put the pedal down. lol 
.


MKVJET08 said:


> Flathead screwdriver
> Two hands (with fingers)


you need more then that. a pair of pliers. for the spring clips. and a T20 torx bit.


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

845ryders said:


> you need more then that. a pair of pliers. for the spring clips. and a T20 torx bit.


Not if you are switching from the Carbonio like the OP has claimed to already have installed in other threads.


----------



## fir3start3r (Oct 25, 2010)

Should you cover the old MAF location... I did not do that. Is that a problem?


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

fir3start3r said:


> Should you cover the old MAF location... I did not do that. Is that a problem?


No, it doesn't really matter anymore as there is no air flowing thru that location anymore. You can actually remove the entire engine cover if you want.


----------



## 845ryders (Oct 31, 2010)

fir3start3r said:


> Should you cover the old MAF location... I did not do that. Is that a problem?


i covered mine cause i would rather have engine cover on then off. as well as to keep the inside from collecting any dust. its what neuspeeds instructions say.


----------



## bunnyfufu (Jan 25, 2011)

just ordered mine last night cant wait to get it.
yours looks good btw..especially with the gray filter and silver cover


----------



## 845ryders (Oct 31, 2010)

bunnyfufu said:


> just ordered mine last night cant wait to get it.
> yours looks good btw..especially with the gray filter and silver cover


thanks the plans are. im a make a Plexiglas cover for the maf location. i got the piece. just need time to template it. then i was going to spray it black so you couldn't tell it was there. doing a decal on it as well. something i drew up. i put something sappy on it for the wife and i can spend a few more g in mods. lol


----------



## bunnyfufu (Jan 25, 2011)

845ryders said:


> thanks the plans are. im a make a Plexiglas cover for the maf location. i got the piece. just need time to template it. then i was going to spray it black so you couldn't tell it was there. doing a decal on it as well. something i drew up. i put something sappy on it for the wife and i can spend a few more g in mods. lol


nice...installation doesnt look like itll be to bad..cant wait for mine..its gonna be a long few days.


----------



## 845ryders (Oct 31, 2010)

bunnyfufu said:


> nice...installation doesnt look like itll be to bad..cant wait for mine..its gonna be a long few days.


it honestly took me like 15 minutes. lol if your not chipped get the maf insert. i didnt think i would need it but i did.


----------



## bunnyfufu (Jan 25, 2011)

845ryders said:


> it honestly took me like 15 minutes. lol if your not chipped get the maf insert. i didnt think i would need it but i did.


no MAF on the mk6..i think 09 is when they stopped putting them on..but not positive on that


----------



## 845ryders (Oct 31, 2010)

bunnyfufu said:


> no MAF on the mk6..i think 09 is when they stopped putting them on..but not positive on that


i hope the kit you ordered doesnt require a maf then. if it does and you dont have 1. the tube will be short of connecting.


----------



## bunnyfufu (Jan 25, 2011)

nope i got the one with out the maf for 09+..was shipped out this morning at 730 so should be here soon.


----------



## bunnyfufu (Jan 25, 2011)

installed mine friday night after work..the gains are awesome.and only took 20 mins to put on.deffinetly recomend it.


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

I love mine. I have 30k miles on mine and no cel or problems :thumbup:


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

KyleLaughs said:


> whered you get that grey filter? i have the ugly k&n orange/red and ive been wanting to make it white/grey. thinking a little bleach in a spray bottle.





845ryders said:


> came with it from member here. it even says neuspeed on the end.


Just saw this. It looks grey like that after washing the filter, when there is no oil on the filter. It looks like someone didn't put oil back on the filter after cleaning it, which I'm pretty sure needs to be on there. You could always pick up an AEM dryflow at autozone, which requires no oil. It's a light grey/white filter.


----------

